# Southport Rally



## 101578

We really enjoyed it last year is it happening again this year, and when?


----------



## sennen523

We did as well. Hopefully "the boys" will do it again?

sennen523.


----------



## 101578

sennen523 said:


> We did as well. Hopefully "the boys" will do it again?
> 
> sennen523.


Hiya Senen, well what a laugh we had! :lol: Serves you right when you put two Scouse women together talking all night into the wee small hours :roll: :lol:

Leaky's wench.


----------



## LadyJ

We have nothing organised for Southport this year guys, but if anybody would like to set up a rally there please let me know and we will help all we can I am affraid I do not have any contact details to set up a rally there.


Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Never done anything like that before, but we could perhaps help as we live in Southport, any ideas just let us know


----------



## LadyJ

Hi georgiemac

If you could find out who to contact re having a rally on the Pleasurelands Car Park and let me know it would be a great help.

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

My daughter's father-in-law is in charge of the local parking so he may be able to help - I'll get in touch with him as soon as I can.


----------



## georgiemac

My contact is away until Thurs. night so I will speak to him Friday and get the info for you then


----------



## georgiemac

an addendum to my last message - there was a large fire at Pleasureland last night- the old river caves were burnt to the ground, I don't know what other damage occured, but I think there was a rally on at the time. I am not sure if any future rallies will be affected - have to wait and find out.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you georgiemac for your help, I hope nobody was injured at the fire.

Jacquie


----------



## 101578

Looks like it's a no then?  

Or perhaps a place nearby to hold a rally?


----------



## whistlinggypsy

georgiemac, if you pm me after Monday next week I will get you the contact details you require, I am away until then.

The fire will not effect the rally area, I have been down today and checked as I also live in Southport.

Bob


----------



## georgiemac

Hi, I have now got the info and contact number for Mr. Wallis at Southport fairground site. He was very obliging and tells me that he has plenty of availability for this year - up to 100 units - depending on the time of the year. Cost would be £5 per unit per night - no HU but waste disposal and water available. Please let me know if there is anything else I can do.


----------



## LadyJ

You have a pm georgiemac



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Now we have a contact for Southport  who else is up for it again before I try to get a rally set up. We have dates available in June July August and October that's if they can fit us it there.



Jacquie


----------



## RichardnGill

We might be able to make in in October depending on the dates.


Richard...


----------



## ICDSUN

LadyJ said:


> Now we have a contact for Southport  who else is up for it again before I try to get a rally set up. We have dates available in June July August and October that's if they can fit us it there.
> 
> Jacquie


Jacquie

Count us in, weather as last year please :lol:

Chris


----------



## 101578

We are chuffed to hear the good news about the rally area being undamaged  8) Hope the areas affected are back to normal soon.
Put our names down for it, the weather was brill last year,we even got a tan  8) 
It was 25 yrs ago that i was last there(used to bunk off school there  ) and WOW! the whole place has improved.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We are up for it if we don't have any prior arrangements.

CHEERS


----------



## UncleNorm

AUGUST would do us nicely, please Jac.  

Last year was end of July and start of August, it was a fine weekend! Same again, perhaps? :wink:


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Now we have a contact for Southport  who else is up for it again before I try to get a rally set up. We have dates available in June July August and October that's if they can fit us it there.
> 
> Jacquie


 we are up for this rally, subject to the date of course


----------



## SidT

We are up for it, we are away late August and all September so before then or after, in other words depends on the date.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

Hi,

We have just booked our ferry crossing and are away from last week in July till early September - Unfortunately, it's highly unlikley we will be able to make it.


----------



## LadyJ

I am just waiting for Mr Wallis to get back to me with the dates they have available folks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

He must have heard me, now which of these dates would suit you all

Thursday 25th June to Monday 29th June
Thursday 23rd July to Monday 26th July



Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

23 - 26 JULY for us. We're in France through June and up to July 14. So just got time to get home, sort the washing and set up for Southport!!

PLEASE!

Can't think of better company or a better place to celebrate our 39th anniversary!! :wink:


----------



## 101578

Thanks Jaquie for finding out the dates available 8) .We would like to go on the 23-26th July too.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

LadyJ said:


> He must have heard me, now which of these dates would suit you all
> 
> Thursday 25th June to Monday 29th June
> Thursday 23rd July to Monday 26th July
> 
> Jacquie


We can't do either dates - so that makes our decision easy. lol

Hope you all have a good time.


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> He must have heard me, now which of these dates would suit you all
> 
> Thursday 25th June to Monday 29th June
> Thursday 23rd July to Monday 26th July
> 
> Jacquie


 23 rd july to 26th july would suit us


----------



## LadyJ

Is there only 3 of you up for this ???????????? we need at least 10 to make a rally :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Is there only 3 of you up for this ???????????? we need at least 10 to make a rally :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


 Come on everybody lets have another 7+ people show interest so this can be turned into a rally, come on, come on it will be summer all sites will be fully booked, go for it!!!!


----------



## LadyJ

Umm is this rally going to be a gower or not dates will be Thursday 23rd July to Monday 27th July if it is going ahead but we need at least 10 for me to book it, so can we please have a few more showing some interest.


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Good morning all!

Last year, we had 50 MHs at Southport. Can we have some more please for this year?

Dates are set to be 23 July to 26 July. 

We need TEN takers for a rally. PLEASE, please come and join us.  

Jacquie wll love you forever! :roll: :wink:


----------



## cronkle

Include us please


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you cronkle that makes 5 now including me we are half way to a rally :roll: :lol: 


Just to let you know what the place is like in case you haven't been to Southport

The Pleasurelands Car Park is right on the sea front with the beach just across the road. The fun fair is next door and no its not that noisy. There is a leisure center opposite with swimming pool and all the things associated with exersise and fun things for kids in the pool. There is also a supermarket opposite I think its Morrisons but can't quite remember 8O 

It is about a 15 min walk into Southport town center where for the shopaholics it is a dream come true :lol: There is also a Witherspoons pub there for the alcoholics :lol: cheap beer and reasonable food.

There is also a good dog walking area with parks etc quite near.

Jacquie


----------



## 101578

It also never rains in Southport :wink: 8) :lol: 
:hotsun: 
Less crowded than Blackpool,safe beach for kids,shopping very good,ideal base for getting into Liverpool (approx half an hr train journey).

I should be on a commission from tourist board :lol:


----------



## SidT

Hi J. Yes it is a Morrison's. put Shirley and I down for this one.
Cheers Sid


----------



## georgiemac

Here I am writing from sunny Southport - It may be some time since some of you were here. Things may have changed. There is a Morrisons nearby, the pier is a couple of minutes away and makes a nice refreshing mile or so walk. The beach is not so hot but many things are better, I could arrange a Beatles tour round Liverpool if anyone is interested - not sure how much it would cost. THere is a new built retail park near to the site and some really good restaurants, as well as a multi-plex cinema. There are still some good shops in the nearby town centre - even though like every other town we have lost some of the chain stores. July would be a good time to be there - we have things going on around that time and some good shows in the new Hotel/theatre/convention centre. We will come even though we are down the road.


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Marie (georgiemac) all help greatfully received.

I have now listed it in the rally section so folks please get adding your names to the rally list.

Southport rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Anymore coming? its a great place for the kids plenty to do there for them big kids as well :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## SidT

Hi Jacquie. I have put our name on the list.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 94055

UncleNorm said:


> Last year, we had 50 MHs at Southport. Can we have some more please for this year?


Norm

I will be very suprised if you get anywhere near that number. I know you will not get a lot of the original 50.

Safe travels


----------



## LadyJ

SandJ said:


> UncleNorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year, we had 50 MHs at Southport. Can we have some more please for this year?
> 
> 
> 
> Norm
> 
> I will be very suprised if you get anywhere near that number. I know you will not get a lot of the original 50.
> 
> Safe travels
Click to expand...

I am sure we will manage nicely Steve is quality not quantity we want at Southport :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> I am sure we will manage nicely Steve is quality not quantity we want at Southport Laughing
> 
> Jacquie


Not the sort of banter I would expect from those that should know better.

Very disappointing 

Bob


----------



## yozz

Hi Jacqui I'm still finding my way around this website and stumbled upon this. It's a bit too near to home for me really (but who knows eh).

How do these rallies work for those of us who are still relatively new to this?


----------



## 94055

LadyJ said:


> I am sure we will manage nicely Steve is quality not quantity we want at Southport :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Jaquie my comments were directed to Norman, who was trying to drum up the previous attendees, or that is the way I read it.

No matter:

Do you say that the way some members set themselves aside from the main bunch last year makes them "Quality attendees"

Or do you have another way of defining "Quality"?

:roll: :roll:


----------



## mangothemadmonk

LadyJ said:


> I am sure we will manage nicely, Steve is quality not quantity we want at Southport :lol: Jacquie


I think Jaqi is giving you a compliment Steve... She's calling you quality and she isn't far wrong there mate.

I might attend myself and park under the pier :roll: :roll: :roll:

Johnny F


----------



## JockandRita

whistlinggypsy said:


> Not the sort of banter I would expect from those that should know better.
> 
> Very disappointing
> 
> Bob


Yep, my sentiments too.

Jock.


----------



## LadyJ

yozz said:


> Hi Jacqui I'm still finding my way around this website and stumbled upon this. It's a bit too near to home for me really (but who knows eh).
> 
> How do these rallies work for those of us who are still relatively new to this?


Hi yozz

First you add your name to the rally list on the front page and you just turn up for this particular rally and pay the rally marshal on arrival for how many nights you require.

If its a show rally you add your name to the rally list and then book with the show organiser's i.e. Warner's, Stone Leisure etc. Most of our rallies are just turn up and pay on arrival we do have the odd one or two that you have to pay up front though.

If there is anything organised for the rally you can either join in or not it is
entirely up to you nobody will be offended if you just want to do your own thing all we ask is that you say hi when you arrive and bye when you go.

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

25th July - proms in the park opposite rally site - Usually a great evening - last year we had a pcinic in the park and listened to The Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra I am not sure who is on this year - some say it is incorporating a motown event - have to check that out but whoever it is it will be a good night.


----------



## LadyJ

That sounds great georgiemac we could have a party picnic in the park  

Anymore fancy it, if so get adding your names to the rally list


Jacquie


----------



## 101578

Proms in the park  ...woooh,right then i'll wear me shell suit, perm me hair,and bring me kareokeee machine! we'll have a right good old knees up :lol: 

only kiddin' :wink: :roll: :lol: aye aye calm down :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Steady on Leaky no need to go overboard :lol: but if you have a kareokee machine you can bring it, and we need one for the Global as well :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could we have a few more campers attending this rally please if at all possible. Apparently it looks a bit like a bomb site up there at the moment but it will be something different :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Hi Jacquie

We'd like to join you at Southport. We'd also like to go to the events in the park on Friday and Saturday. Is anyone else going? I've just looked at the website and if you buy tickets by 1st June (Monday) it's considerably cheaper than buying on the gate.

http://www.visitsouthport.com/site/whats-on/summer-classics

I presume we don't need to book for the rally other than letting you know in this post?

Chris and John


----------



## clianthus

Hi ChrisandJohn

Just add your name to the list of attendees by clicking on :

"I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally"

at the bottom of the rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=231


----------



## HYCON

Booked tickets for shows ,hope its dry or I may get rain in my champagne or maybe carva or even lager.  
Sid & Denny


----------



## LadyJ

Welcome HYCON glad you are joining us at Southport


Anymore coming??????????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Numbers are climbing slowly 14 on the list  but a few more would be nice.

I can't promise sun, but I can promise you won't get stuck :lol: as its all hard standing on the car park  


Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

And if it pours - we can all come back to my house for tea!!


----------



## LadyJ

Oh that sounds good georgiemac Very Happy as our local resident in Southport could you get us a few takaway leaflets please chinese indian etc those that deliver would be best in case its not BBQ weather.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to sunny Southport? well I hope it will be sunny :roll: 


Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

will get leaflets before you come any more requests?


----------



## LadyJ

georgiemac said:


> will get leaflets before you come any more requests?


Can't think of anything at the moment thanks:roll: but you could see about ordering the sun please :lol:

Still plenty of room if a few more would like to come you can just come for the weekend you know we don't mind how many nights you want.

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Has anyone who is coming to Southport booked for the Proms in the Park yet - if so which night?


----------



## ChrisandJohn

georgiemac said:


> Has anyone who is coming to Southport booked for the Proms in the Park yet - if so which night?


Yes, we've booked for both Friday (Motown) and Saturday (Liverpool Philharmonic)

Chris


----------



## georgiemac

Thanks Chris - It would be nice to do both nights - the Proms were really good last year and the weather fantastic - people were really prepared - tables, chairs, butties! and champagne! The Motown night should be good - I'll be buying my tickets for that, anyone else coming?


----------



## LadyJ

Still plenty of room at Southport if a few more of you would like to join us, its on the way back down from Pickering :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## HYCON

We also booked both nights for concerts lets hope its dry all weekend( the weather that is )  Sid & Denny


----------



## lucy2

*anymore for southport*

Come on members lets have some more on the list for this event 15 at last count, last year there were 50 members, come on and book


----------



## bill

I've put my name down as provisional ( if I've used the proceedure right).

How soon after clicking on 'Attend rally' should I expect my name to appear on the list please?

bill


----------



## LadyJ

bill said:


> I've put my name down as provisional ( if I've used the proceedure right).
> 
> How soon after clicking on 'Attend rally' should I expect my name to appear on the list please?
> 
> bill


Hi Bill

It should appear straight away but sometimes it takes about 10 mins to appear.

As it hasn't appeared yet could you have another try please, maybe you didn't do something right.

If it doesn't appear let me know and I will add you to the list.

Jacquie


----------



## bill

Hello LadyJ

Thanks, I'll have another go. I don't think I ticked the little box, perphaps that what it was.

bill


----------



## rocky58

could you put me down as YES.I will be going to southport rally 

rocky58

Bob & Jan


----------



## LadyJ

rocky58 said:


> could you put me down as YES.I will be going to southport rally
> 
> rocky58
> 
> Bob & Jan


Ok Bob & Jan I will confirm you on the rally list.

Anybody else want confirming while im at it :lol:

Any more coming?

Jacquie


----------



## hil26

We are fisrt time in a motorhome and the 23rd is the day we are coming back from Scotland. It may be that we may be able to do a cxouple of days as my sister lives in Southport.

Is it pay on arrival?


----------



## LadyJ

Yes hil26 pay on arrival hope you can make it


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could the unconfirmed on the rally list please confirm they will be attending

They being

roncab (maybe)
RayMac
hill26 (will get there if he can)
briannod

There is still plenty of room if a few more want to join us at Southport  



Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Can I confirm our place at Southport rally - we will come on Friday after lunch if thats o.k see you all then - weather booked


----------



## clianthus

Hi georgiemac

I have confirmed you on the rally list, thanks for letting us know.

Hope you enjoy the rally.


----------



## brimo

Me and Mo' will be there, have just booked. :lol: Our first MHF rally !!


----------



## LadyJ

Well done brimo look forward to meeting you there  


Anymore coming??? I can't promise the sun but I can promise you won't sink :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Could you all please let me know what day you are arriving please i.e. Thursday or Friday. Thanks 


Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We're arriving Thursday.


Chris and John


----------



## rocky58

thursday 17-00 approx


----------



## brimo

What time is the earliest we can arrive on the Thursday?


----------



## LadyJ

brimo said:


> What time is the earliest we can arrive on the Thursday?


Well if you don't want me running around in me nighty any time after 9.30am :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## brimo

> Well if you don't want me running around in me nighty any time after 9.30am


No thank you :lol: I'll make sure we turn up much later :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Glad about that brimo I can have a lie in then :lol: 


Could the rest of you please let me know which day you are arriving???


Jacquie


----------



## teemyob

*Arrival*

Hello,

Friday After 7PM but before 8PM

Mr & Mrs. Teemyob


----------



## HYCON

Hope to arrive Thursday 4pm to 6pm
Sid & Denny


----------



## LadyJ

Could the rest of you that haven't let me know which day you are arriving please do so a.s.a.p Ta.

Oh I see we have 2 more joining us welcome thesnail & vicdicdoc will you be arriving Thursday Bryan & Vic?


Still plenty of room if any more would like to visit Southport


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

LadyJ said:


> Could the rest of you that haven't let me know which day you are arriving please do so a.s.a.p Ta.
> 
> Oh I see we have 2 more joining us welcome thesnail & vicdicdoc will you be arriving Thursday Bryan & Vic?
> 
> Still plenty of room if any more would like to visit Southport
> 
> Jacquie


 we will be arriving fri at about 6pm

regards chris


----------



## LadyJ

Could the following folks please let me know which day they are arriving.Ta

briannod
franstanley
Leaky
panamar
RayMac
SidT
thesnail
vicdicdoc


We still have room for a few more and its only a week to go now


Jacquie


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Jac! Apologies for non-comms but we're just back from Amboise (and Spain...) plus some serious family matters have dropped into the melting pot... :roll: 

Bugger it, put us down for Thursday 23rd. I can only be wrong, can't I? :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

UncleNorm said:


> Hi Jac! Apologies for non-comms but we're just back from Amboise (and Spain...) plus some serious family matters have dropped into the melting pot... :roll:
> 
> Bugger it, put us down for Thursday 23rd. I can only be wrong, can't I? :wink:


Hi Norm glad to see your back safe and sound  thought you might have emigrated :lol: family's are a pain at times aren't they 8O roll on next week we can escape them for a bit :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## cronkle

LadyJ said:


> Could the following folks please let me know which day they are arriving.Ta
> 
> briannod
> cronkle
> franstanley
> jakjon
> Leaky
> panamar
> RayMac
> SidT
> thesnail
> vicdicdoc
> 
> Jacquie


Hi,

Normally we are fairly vague about when we leave for a week-end away as we usually set off as work permits. At this stage we have no indication of what time that will be so to be on the safe side I will say that we should be there about tea-time on the Friday.

Will it be a problem if we turned up earlier?


----------



## LadyJ

[/quote]

Hi,

Normally we are fairly vague about when we leave for a week-end away as we usually set off as work permits. At this stage we have no indication of what time that will be so to be on the safe side I will say that we should be there about tea-time on the Friday.

Will it be a problem if we turned up earlier?[/quote]

Hi cronkel

No its not a problem at all  I just wanted to know which days folks are arriving so that if all the Thursday ones are in I can sit and have a meal in peace :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## jakjon

hi jac
we will be there thursday am 

jakjon


----------



## LadyJ

Hi jak&jon


Don't forget your chefs gear :lol: you never know you might get to wear it this time :lol: If not then if your bringing the car can you do the chinese takaway run please


Jacquie


----------



## jakjon

hi jac


if we bring the car will do chinese run saves me bbq 


jakjon


----------



## Spacerunner

jakjon said:


> hi jac
> 
> if we bring the car will do chinese run saves me bbq
> 
> jakjon


Don't forget to bring his'indoors Marigolds.


----------



## jakjon

hi spacey 

will bring my marigolds and my tea towel looking forward to meeting you and spaceflower again

jakjon


----------



## dodger148

Hi, We will be coming will add our name to list


----------



## LadyJ

dodger148 said:


> Hi, We will be coming will add our name to list


Thank you dodger148 could you let me know which day you are arriving please. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## dodger148

Thursday pm


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you dodger148 and look forward to meeting you at Southport.

Could the following folks please let me know which day they are arriving. Thanks

briannod
mollymo
johnchas
tigress




Jacquie


----------



## jocie

Jacquie I have just emailed you to say we shall arrive Thursday p.m. at 9pm at the latest (and not before 8.15 pm). Hope this is o.k. for you. Stewart & Ann (jocie).


----------



## LadyJ

I have replied to your e.mail Stewart thank you.


Anymore late comers then??? if so please be quick adding yourselves to the rally listy so that I have time to get a copy before departing for Southport.


Jacquie


----------



## brimo

Hi all

Looking forward to this, not our first rally, but first MHF Rally. :lol: 

Question: We have booked for the Party in the Park with the Liverpool Philarmonic Orchestra and have tickets 1943 and 1944, presume we will be way back.

never been to one, what's the score, do you take your own chair and stuff or are chairs provided? What happens if it pees down? can you take a few drinks and butties with ya?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LadyJ

brimo said:


> Hi all
> 
> Looking forward to this, not our first rally, but first MHF Rally. :lol:
> 
> Question: We have booked for the Party in the Park with the Liverpool Philarmonic Orchestra and have tickets 1943 and 1944, presume we will be way back.
> 
> never been to one, what's the score, do you take your own chair and stuff or are chairs provided? What happens if it pees down? can you take a few drinks and butties with ya?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi brimo

I have no idea 8O ,but I should think you would take your own food drinks and chairs. If it pees down you get wet:lol: I do have a big brolly you can borrow though

Maybe georgiemac will know as she lives there Marie where are you???

Jacquie


----------



## 101578

See ya Thursday lunch time,we'll bring the sunshine 8)


----------



## LadyJ

Leaky said:


> See ya Thursday lunch time,we'll bring the sunshine 8)


You had better Leaky :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## georgiemac

Hi Just back from Pickering - last years proms in the park - it is a free for all where you want to sit, alot of people take pcinics and chairs/tables. If it piddles down - probably best to stay in your motor home and listen to the music from there!! We will not be there until Fri. but I will come along to see anyone there before I go to work on Thurs and give you some Chinese take away menus and pizza take aways - alternatively there are several restaurants behind the rally site, and McDonalds and Pizza hut as well . See you there


----------



## SidT

Hi Jacquie. The Snails and Shirley and I will be there Thursday late afternoon early evening, Not sure about Vicdicdoc but he will probably be thursday as well but I haven't spoken to him.
Regards Sid


----------



## LadyJ

Thank you Sid

Now that just leaves the following folks that haven't let me know which day they are arriving

briannod
mollymo
tigress

If any of you need to contact me we should all being well be at Southport late afternoon on Wednesday. My mobile number is 0753 863 4122 or 0786 767 8605 if you are not going to make it to Southport please let me know either by calling or texting me.

Jacquie


----------



## brimo

Hi Jacqui

Just a quickie, is there a gazebo or place where people can meet? It would be a shame if everyone went to the shops or sat in their vans not meeting the pople next to them  

Is there any arrangement where people can get together?


----------



## clianthus

Hi brimo

I don't know whether Jacquie (LadyJ) will be online again before she sets off for Southport, so I thought I'd better reply to your question.

There isn't really anywhere to erect a Gazebo at the rally venue, so I doubt if she'll have one with her.

But it's July!! It's summer!! So I'm sure you'll all be able to sit outdoors in the blazing sunshine and get to know one another:lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ

Evening all from Sunny Southport well it was when we arrived :lol: still quite pleasant now

If you could come full of water and with empty loos it might be a good idea because as yet we don't seem to have any facilities :roll: but my good man on the end of a phone assures me somebody will be down tomorrow to sort it, we can but hope :lol: 

We are parked half way down the car park on the left so if you could all report in as you arrive it would be a great help.

See you all soon


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Sun is still shinning here  if any more want to join us just come along


Jacquie


----------



## vicdicdoc

LadyJ said:


> Sun is still shinning here
> Jacquie


- I'll be arriving at the crack of Friday afternoon . . . just watch the weather change then :silly:


----------



## LadyJ

Suns still shinning at Southport folks  

If any of you are not going to make it can you please let me know

Mobile nos 0753 863 4122 or 0786 767 8605


Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

*good morning from sunny southport*

Good morning everybody, here at southport front its sunny , warm slight wind but very pleasant, plenty of room left for 2 more nights only £ 5 per night hard standing.


----------



## georgiemac

Thanks for a good week-end, good(ish) weather, good company, thanks to Jaqui and John for the organising Hope to see you soon xxx Marie and George


----------



## lucy2

same here good weekend apart from weather this am, many thanks to jaqui & john must do it again soon, regards chris & gail


----------



## Spacerunner

Hey you guys who left early, you don't know what you missed.

A pop concert in the park!!!!! 

I have to go and lay down now in a darkened room.

Never been to this part of the country before, quite impressed with Southport. 

Still waiting to see the sea though!! Plenty of sand, they could lend the sahara some.


----------



## vicdicdoc

My apologies for leaving Saturday . . I really should have listened to advice & not driven there but who listens to advice !
On Thursday I was 'under' the van bathroom sink half sitting half laying on my back fitting a new tap to the sink, both arms up & under in an awkward position when I felt a pain . . It was painful driving to Southport on Friday but being a ruff tuff I braved the pain thinking it'll go away . . it didn't - only got worse so Saturday
after a [painful] drive back home I went to A & E [had to wait 5 hours to get seen] but the Doc seems to think that I've torn the Deltoid muscle in my shoulder - I'm on STRONG tablets to drown the pain & feeling like I'm drunk so I've a good excuse to do nuffin for the next few days !
vic
:silly:


----------



## hil26

so sorry we could not make it


----------



## Welshcampsite

Hello all,

It was nice to meet you all and thanks for welcoming us into the fold. The weather was great Fri & Sat with a little dampness on Sunday 8O 

We had to shoot early this morning as we had Campers arriving, sorry not to have said goodbye, I thought you all would have taken one look at the weather and gone back to sleep.

Hope to bump into you again..

Cheers 

Andy & karen


----------



## dodger148

Thanks a lot Jaqui and John for the weekend and the weather (Sun excepted!!) Think everbody enjoyed themselves.

Shame about the racket from the park all day Sunday, for our visitors to the area that music was well below and not representative of normal Merseyside standard


Roger


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I have started a Photo Album if you could all add your piccys to it please

Southport 2009 Photos

Sorry about the row in the Park today but it was beyond our control :lol: also sorry about the lack of toilet dumping today  :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## dodger148

" sorry about the lack of toilet dumping today "

Oops !!! knew I forgot something before we left tonight


----------



## brimo

Hi All

This was our first MHF Rally although not our first rally and it was great to meet up with quite a few of you. Had a great old time on the Thursday and Friday nights with dodger148, rosiejoe, Fran and Gary and a few others.

Weather turned a bit pooey today but a brill weekend.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

We too would like to thank Jacqui and John, and anyone else (Georgiemac?) who helped organise this rally. We had a great time as there was so much to do in Southport, the weather was great (most of the time) and it was good to meet other members.

We went to and enjoyed the Friday and Saturday night concerts in the park. What on earth was the noise referred to on Sunday? We left at 10.30a.m.

We'll put our pics on the site when I've learned how to do it with my new Macbook.


Chris


----------



## brimo

Hi ChrisandJohn

Well, just after you left this sort of band started up, we all thought they were tuning up, it was that bad. It got worse and got louder as the day progressed. It was an awful racket when me and Mo' left about 5 pm.

Yes, BTW, thanks to all those who organised this informal meet and good to meet you both jacqui and John.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Thanks for the explanation Brimo. Glad we left this morning.

Sorry we didn't meet up with you in the park last night. We kept looking for you but it was a bit reminiscent of needles and haystacks.


Chris


----------



## teemyob

*Southport*

Glad you all had a nice time, shame we could not make it in the end.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## rocky58

shame you went early roger from about 10 aII beatles music till about 10-45


----------



## annetony

Glad to see everyone had a great time


We went to Southport yesterday after we had been to visit Mother in Law in RPH

we passed a few motorhomes going the other way and waved, but no one waved back   

after we picked up a late tea from Pizza Hut, we parked on the car park at the side of the sand extraction plant, to eat it

There was a motorhome arrived and parked up whilst they took their 2 dogs for a walk--they waved back, if you are a member on here sorry we didn/t get to speak but we had to get home to sort my Dog and Cat out.


maybe we will see you around again

Anne


----------



## 101578

Leaky's red bits!  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

We've just got back from the rally,had a great time.
Weather on Saturday brilliant.Proms in the park sounded good and last night a group playing Beatles songs non stop was fab.
Hi to everyone that turned up for the rally, sorry we never gt to chat to you all but hope you all enjoyed it.
Thanks Jaquie and John for organising it.
Perhaps a 50's 60's music rally rock'n'roll type thing could be arranged :? :?: as a few of the M.H.F. members enjoyed the Beatles last night.

Leaky's wench


----------



## Spacerunner

Well what a cracker!! We had a great time, and to think we almost didn't go.

Great location for a 'city' rally, although maybe facilities need a bit of working on.

What a great bunch our Northerners are too! haven't laughed that much since granny caught her.....but that's another story!!  

Weather wasn't half bad with a few showers and lots of good walks from the site. We were suitably impressed with the Southport shopping centre. I did manage to guide OH away from multiple bag shops etc so the shopping bill was not too high.

Next time I think we should park in a circle in case we get invaded by Indians again!! Could have done with John Wayne at the stockade. :lol: 

Thanks to Jac and John as always and to the terrorists for guarding us at night!

We have now moved up to C&CC Kendal for a bit of R + R, the dhoby was starting to escape from the shower! Great little site, even better when its off-peak.

All the best to all the new and old friends we met at the rally hope we meet up again in the not to distant future


----------



## georgiemac

The noise from Victoria Park on Sunday was a 'Jedi Festival' held in memory of a young man Chris Haw who died very suddenly last year and whose dad was trying to raise money for CRY - a charty for Cardiac Risk in the Young. I think It was a success, you could certainly hear the music from Churchtown 3-4 miles away, Hope you all got home safely - I think Jacqui and John are still there - I am sure I just spotted their 'van when I drove past a couple of hours ago!!


----------



## jch07

Hi all,

Back at work today and thoughts of the weekend fading.

This too was our first MHF rally (the burstner with the white lakeland terrier and the puppy lakeland terrier that looked more like a yorkie!). Onlly living 10 or so miles away this was a perfect chance to get Rubi used to the motorhome (2nd trip out) and to join the MHF rally scene! Whilst the weekend focussed on shopping (for me) and exam marking for Pete all day Saturday we managed to get the dogs on some long walks! We got talking to quite a few of you but not all but would definitely come along to some more!

Thanks again Jackie and John - couldn't believe it when you said Pleasurelands gets the whole fiver and nothing left over for MHF coffers/fundraising etc. What you and John is very very commendable!

Regards, JCH07


----------



## UncleNorm

When Auntie Sandra and I departed, there were only Jacquie and John left. They were going to spend some more time there. We were also tempted but have other commitments.

We had enjoyed ourselves immensely. We met folk from previous meets and rallies; we met folk who we'd never met before; we met some who were on their first rally. What a great bunch they all were.  

But a few words of thanks are justified: 

to LadyJ and John for the main organisation of the event, many thanks, it was good to meet you both again. 

to Georgiemac (George and Marie) who provided much local knowledge during the set-up, well done and thanks. 

to EVERYONE WHO ATTENDED: thank you for your company. Thank you for your time. Thank you for helping to create a splendid weekend break.

If we didn't get to meet you or speak with you, apologies. We shall try harder next time we meet. At the Global, perhaps! (last w/e in August)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Thank you all for your comments and thank you to all that turned up to make this a very enjoyable rally for us, what a nice bunch you all were  

Thanks to UncleNorm and AuntieSandra for doing a stint of marshaling well done you 2  and thanks to georgiemac for all there help.

I must apologise for the toilet emptying fiasco if we have a rally here next year i'm going to make it quite plain we need 24hr access to this, still we managed I don't think anyone over flowed :roll: :lol: 

Hope to see you all again soon

Jacquie & John


----------



## UncleNorm

And finally...

Last Saturday, 25th July, was the 39th wedding anniversary of Auntie Sandra and me. It was a very pleasant surprise to receive a congratulatory card signed by many of our members who were there. Thank you all so much.  

It was also a huge surprise when Pam of ICDSUN presented us with a huge and very naughty deliciously creamy sponge cake which was enjoyed by many. :roll: Thanks Pam!  

And just so folk know, the day before, Friday, 24th July, was the 31st anniversary of LadyJ and John. Belated congratulations to YOU both!

The end! :wink:


----------



## franstanley

This was our first every motorhome rally and what a great start. We had the best time and met some great people who gave us loads of really useful advise and help, thanks.

A Special hello to Brian and Mo (Sorry we didn't get to say goodbye), Roger and liz, Rod and Joyce, John and June (not forgetting Bryn) it's been a long time since we sat out in the dark, freezing cold and enjoyed it :lol: :lol: 

Hopefully ours paths will cross again soon.

Hi to Leaky and his wench, UncleNorm and Auntie Sandra and everyone else that turned up we hope you also had a good time.

Thanks to Jacquie & John (and the Yorkie terrorists) and a belated happy anniversary to you both 


best wishes
Fran and Gary :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm

And finally...

... at risk of not making 40 years wed...


----------



## HYCON

Thanks Jac & John for organising a memorable weekend break.It was our first MHF rally and it was nice to be made so welcome.Hoping to repeat the experiance Sid & Denny.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

I've just added some photos and I think John is going to upload some of his too.

By mistake though there are two the same so does anyone know how to how to delete?

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

ChrisandJohn said:


> I've just added some photos and I think John is going to upload some of his too.
> 
> By mistake though there are two the same so does anyone know how to how to delete?
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris

Just click on the one you want to delete then click on the "item actions" which is under the picture and you get a drop down list, click on delete.

Jacquie


----------



## ChrisandJohn

LadyJ said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just added some photos and I think John is going to upload some of his too.
> 
> By mistake though there are two the same so does anyone know how to how to delete?
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Chris
> 
> Just click on the one you want to delete then click on the "item actions" which is under the picture and you get a drop down list, click on delete.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Hi Jacqui

I did try this but 'delete' didn't appear on the drop down list. Have tried again since reading your reply, but it's still not there.

Thanks anyway,

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Chris

Ive deleted it for you  well I hope it was the right one 8O 


Jacquie


----------

